# state and federal land



## fishman8354 (Jan 18, 2008)

dose anyone know if you are aloud to hunt in the area surronding a state forest camp ground. and also can you just camp on state land. I know you need a permit but can you just pick out any state land and just camp. me and a friend are trying to go hunting next year and kinda thinking of doing the same thing people do in the up just in lower mich.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

yes you can camp

state camp grounds im unsure


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Each state park has its own rules for hunting, you must check with the park of intrest before hunting it.
Camping on state land is legal with the permit you can get from a DNR office or maybe online. No camping in recreation areas though.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

You can camp on state land with a permit but you cannot be closer than a mile from a campground.


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Here is a link to DNR rules for state land camping.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

camping on state land is free. As long as you post a permit.


----------



## fishman8354 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have the permit. I am talking about state forest campgrounds not state parks. I have the link someone posted and it dosent really say.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

As far as hunting, yes you can hunt at or around a State Forest Campground. We deer hunt in Dickinson county and have used 2 State Forest Campgrounds in the past and have spoken with CO's and asked this very question. They said that the surrounding land is open to hunting unless it is posted that it is not. The local campground rules, which are posted on the main board near the dropbox, will state whether or not hunting or discharge of firearms is allowed.


----------



## fishman8354 (Jan 18, 2008)

cool thanks that was what I was looking for. I was told the same thing by the DNR but not where to find if it was huntable or not. Is there a map that show's what areas are huntable or do you have to drive up and check it out.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/parkmap.aspx


----------

